# Caribbean Sun Carpet Anemone (Stichodactyla Helianthus) - HOSTING CLOWN FISH.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I have just spent the last few hours lying down in front of my refugium trying not to make any sudden movements. My Caribbean Sun Anemone (Stichodactyla Helianthus) has begun hosting my clown fish. The clown fish has started to bond with it. I had noticed the behaviour last week but hadn't paid too much attention to it; until the clown fish began to swim INTO the anemone. Not beside it, hovering above it, or swimming close to it...but IN it. This is a unique occurrence as you will note that this anemone is endemic to the Atlantic Ocean. I also believe that the sting/stickiness is much more aggressive when compared to others such as Haddoni.

This relationship/bond is still evolving and in its infancy I believe. Any sudden movements cause the clown fish to swim right back into the bubble tip anemone. I have observed during feedings that the clown fish will attempt to feed BOTH anemones with morsels of food as well. The clown fish will place food firmly into each anemone swimming between each one.

Proof anything can happen.


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

Clownfish are so interesting. I've heard of them feeding multiple anemones before but not a Stichodactyla spp. Thanks for the video and keep the photos and videos coming!


----------



## Killerbunny (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow, that's incredible!! I love clownfish; they're so personable and interesting to watch. Thank you for posting!


----------

